# Undies or Thongs



## pinksugar (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok weird question, but I was wondering. On a day to day basis, not including special days where you want to look sexy, or days where you have to wear a specific underwear type because of what you're wearing..

What is your preferred underwear type? it's the girls equivilant of the boxers or briefs question!

Personally, I'm an undies girl, but I own a lot of thongs - they appeal to me on the rack more. What about you?


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm a undies girl! If I can ever lose some weight I may wear a lot more thongs!


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 8, 2007)

i wear only thongs


----------



## Aprill (Mar 8, 2007)

a mixture of both. But I have really got into wearing Body by Victoria undies, and I dont have to worry about the pantyline showing


----------



## mandy_ (Mar 8, 2007)

I like thongs, I usually wear those. I do like to wear just regular undies sometimes though especially if I am just lounging around my house.


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 8, 2007)

i usually wear thongs, unless i'm sleeping, then i wear regular underwear. . . i heard you aren't supposed to sleep in thongs because it raises your chances of a UTI or something.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 8, 2007)

VS Cotten bikini's! I can't do thongs too often!


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 8, 2007)

I wear undies, bikinis. I got a free pair of thongs from VS one time, and they were so freaking uncomfortable I threw them away. They scare me, lol.


----------



## LilDee (Mar 8, 2007)

Thongs!! strangly I think they are super comfortable haha!

and sometimes a brazillian cut or a boyshort..

but rarely panties..


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 8, 2007)

i am obsesed with thongs

i particularly like the hanky panky thongs cause they are extreamly comfortable and i cant feel them at all

however once a month... when my friend comes to visit i do wear some nice granny panties

but for some weird reason im drawn to lace

i dont dress all that much like a girl so the lace undies make me feel really pretty


----------



## han (Mar 8, 2007)

i love my thongs and boyshorts i find both of them very comfortable


----------



## Saje (Mar 8, 2007)

hm... I think I am an undies girl but since I have quite a few of everything I just really do the lottery everyday and randomly grab underwear from my bin : lol


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 8, 2007)

i usually wear thongs or the string kind because i also find them much morwe comfy!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 8, 2007)

nothing lol

i hate thongs they are so uncomfortable, sticking in between your buns eww, i can't think of how they will look after you take them off

nope they scare me too

and ifi wear any underwear i feel like i gained weight and i take them off immediately -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i know, i feel like i look fat wearing underwear so i dont 

crazy.


----------



## kissmydress (Mar 8, 2007)

I only wear boyshorts. I used to wear thongs, but then I switched because I think the 'boycut' style is cuter.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 8, 2007)

i have a bit of everything. i like regular underwear. but i hate thongs, i don't think they're comfortable, so i rarely wear mine.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 8, 2007)

Boyshorts mostly. I don't like bikini cut underwear.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 8, 2007)

bootie shorts!

they make my butt look awsome (since its far from it).


----------



## lynnda (Mar 8, 2007)

I only wear boyshorts.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 8, 2007)

Body By Victoria's Ultrasmooth hiphuggers... they are the best.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 8, 2007)

boyshorts (undies?)..i am over my thong phase(days)


----------



## monniej (Mar 8, 2007)

too funny, but i certainly understand!

i'm a undies girl, but i have thongs to wear with certain dresses or outfits. definitely not an everyday thing!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Mar 8, 2007)

Undies


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well I only owe like 3 thongs. I don't like to use them much cuz I hate how they look when you bend over to pick something.

I like bootie shorts better. Were half of the butt is peaking. hehe.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 8, 2007)

undies, i have one thong and that was by mistake. I saw the cute design and too it without checking. lol


----------



## power_rangers (Mar 8, 2007)

thongs. because im afraid of VPL [Visible panty line!]  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:O:O:O:O


----------



## ivette (Mar 8, 2007)

regular undies


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 8, 2007)

I own a mixture of both...

I usually reach for skimpy boy shorts or cute undies.

I HATE thongs...so damn uncomfortable. I wear 'em when I need to or for "special" situations. :11a:


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL


----------



## LeynaBanana (Mar 8, 2007)

i have a little of everything, but i prefer undies, they're more comfortable.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 8, 2007)

yep, undies here too. thongs I wear occassionally.


----------



## Bea (Mar 8, 2007)

All types for me. Depends on outfit, occasion and mood. I have a rather large collection of underwear, so it's fun to mix it up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 8, 2007)

I love skimpy boy shorts, the brazilian kind and thongs. I sometimes wear just regular undies too, I don't really have a preference...as long as they are pretty, I'll wear them, I love lacey stuff though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 9, 2007)

I have tried to wear thongs since I hate panty lines and I have several different thongs (different styles, etc.) but I hate all of them -- they just feel like a permanent wedgie, all day long! I don't know how other girls can stand it! lol

I recently bought some "hipster" style panties -- they are kind of a cross between a boyshort and bikini. They cover my whole bottom so I don't have panty lines, but they don't have real legs like a boyshort! They are also low-cut so they don't show above the waist of my pants. So I really like them!

As for hubby, he actually doesn't like thongs either! He'd much prefer me to wear a sexy lacy bikini than a thong! (I even bought some sexy thongs to surprise him and he didn't really like them!) So we are both happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue (Mar 9, 2007)

theres something trashy to me about thongs. i cant get that feeling out of my head whenever i see a girls thong or hear her talking about wearing one. i know girls wear them for no underwear line but still. ive always worn undies, i love tiny boy short styles. my boyfriend hates thongs surprisingly, and feels the same. he finds the boy short type sexy, which is good for me

the hipster style is another one that i love to wear.


----------



## shivs (Mar 9, 2007)

ugh thongs KILL me

i wear reallllly granny style shorts

covering ALL of my butt

and i dont care if anyone sees my pantyline either

I need to be comfy

if im not comfy im NOT happy

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 9, 2007)

I agree with Shivs completely!

I wear granny undies and I love them!!!

Once I bought a pair of thongs so I wouldn't have panty lines - special date.

I sat through a movie and I thought my butt/crotch was on fire.

We walked to a bar close by and I thought I was going to scream.

Went right to the bathroom, tore off that thong, and threw it in the garbage.

I will never do that to myself again, especially in the name of fashion.


----------



## Cynthia_0101 (Mar 9, 2007)

Undies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 9, 2007)

Boy shorts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't have a nice butt so i avoid thongs at all costs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manda (Mar 9, 2007)

I used to always wear thongs, now they bug so I'm an undies girl, but NOT the total granny panty kind lol


----------



## MindySue (Mar 9, 2007)

this story made me laugh a lot :rotfl:


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 9, 2007)

i love boy short undies. or low bekini ones. thongs i am not a big fan of but do when i am feeling extra sexy:love5: :laughing:


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 9, 2007)

boyshorts/undies.

my ass is too massive for thongs. itll get lost in there. haha.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 9, 2007)

I wear thongs unless I have on really baggy pants or I am sleeping, and then I wear comfy granny panties.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flychick767 (Mar 9, 2007)

Undies except when you can tell. Then it is a thong or nothing.


----------



## Bea (Mar 9, 2007)

What type of thongs are you girls trying since you think they are uncomfortable? To me they dont feel any different than other undies. Unless you get them in a size thats too small


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 9, 2007)

I thought I had responded to this before, but I guess I didn't!

I have probably 10-15 pairs of boyshorts, 15-20 pairs of low-rise bikini underwear, and 15-20 thongs. lol.

I guess I'm crazy about underwear! I just wear whatever is comfortable and whatever I feel like at the moment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 9, 2007)

Bikini underwear.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 9, 2007)

-at work under my scrubs...jockey french cut briefs

-under all my regular cloths.....thongs, not sexy ones that show above my pants, just utilitarian thongs so I do not have panty lines!!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 10, 2007)

lol - i forgot about boyshorts and skimpy cuts, I have loads of those! as for thongs being uncomfortable (here down under we call them 'g-strings' LOL) it really depends on the type you get. I find if they have a maassive strip of material up the back, then that DOES feel like a wedgie. Therefore, I wear really tiny thongs with strings, not material, but I totally agree, if it's not comfortable, I wont wear it


----------



## xEdenx (Mar 10, 2007)

thongs only (I have like 45 pairs)..unless its that time of the month and im going to bed. i keep the special grandma underwear my nana gives me in my stocking ever year for sleeping during that time... HAHAHA gotta loves stocking from nana  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SweetFirefly (Mar 10, 2007)

Undies.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't know, just your basic string thongs (I would never try the kind with a big strip of material, those have got to be even worse), and I have several different brands and different materials but I hate them all! And they are the same size as all my other underwear -- I have no hips or butt so I'm always a size S or 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't really notice thongs if I sit still, but as soon as I walk or move around, I feel that string rubbing around in my bottom and it's so annoying!!


----------



## earthtonez (Mar 10, 2007)

I love thongs!


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Both


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 10, 2007)

All kinds, depends on the type of clothes/mood I'm in. I am really digging VS Brazilian cut panties and tangas.


----------



## Bea (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL Fair enough.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 11, 2007)

I wear both. I really prefer regular undies, but when I'm with my bf I wear a thong. When I sleep, I always wear undies.


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 11, 2007)

thongs to prevent undie lines in my jeans and boyshorts when i wanna be comfy. Panties rarely, if im just around the house


----------



## mickey1962 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thongs. They feel more comfortable to me.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 12, 2007)

only really wear thongs


----------



## suzukigirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Undies! I can't stand something riding up my butt all day!


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 13, 2007)

I wear mostly thongs. I find them to be very comfortable... if you get the right size and the right style, they just sit in the perfect spot and feel like nothing at all. I have both the ones with semi thick material on the back, and ones that are just string [i think they're called T-string?], and string ones with the little triangle on the top at the back [V-string or G-string?]. The one with the thick material is actually my favourite, it fits so well and it's so comfortable. Maybe I'm just weird? LOL.

I also I have some hipster types that I think make my ass look totally hot. They don't cover my whole butt, it's more like half of the cheek [wow, that sounds sexy, haha], so it shows just enough to be sexy but your ass isn't completely hanging out like a thong. I actually feel sexier wearing those than I do wearing a thong. I have a bunch of pairs of plain string bikini underwear, but I usually don't prefer to wear them because they're a little too big, and the material bags off my ass and it's uncomfortable. I only wear them when I'm on my period and feeling fat/bloated/frumpy. LOL. I don't wear undies when I sleep, because I like to let things breathe a little  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy (Mar 14, 2007)

Undies...maybe I'm getting old, but I just can't see wearing a piece of dental floss up my a%&amp;.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2007)

thongs, unless i'm on the rag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## breathless (Mar 14, 2007)

i used to wear thongs all the time. then, i got pregnant and thongs were sooooooo uncomfy! i then switched to boycut undies. they're adorable &amp; now my fave. although, sometimes i throw on a pair of thongs every once in a while.


----------



## monday (Mar 15, 2007)

undies! [bikini, midi, boy shorts, etc..] i wear seamless ones when i dont want vpl.

i have a grand total of 2 thongs that i only use when i've run out of undies. [w/c is rarely] i dont find thongs very comfy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 15, 2007)

oOoOoOo undies regurlarly..but when my man is around..u gotta sexy it up a bit.sooooo bring on the victoria secret sling shot! hahhaha


----------



## chocobon (Mar 27, 2007)

Mix Of Both!!


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 27, 2007)

may not be as sexy, but undies all the way!

not full briefs, but boy-short panties are the best.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 28, 2007)

both. i like the thongs with the thinnest material in the back, just one string.... and i love boyshorts/hipsters/bikini cut.....as for regular panties, those i save for that time of the month...!


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 28, 2007)

undies for me...


----------



## pinkbundles (Mar 28, 2007)

with dress pants, i wear boy shorts and with jeans, i wear thongs.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 28, 2007)

I hate thongs. I only wear boyshorts.


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 29, 2007)

ohmigod, this thread is hilarious! :laughing:


----------



## Hinna (Mar 29, 2007)

Thongs. They look good on me and no VPL. I'll switch it up every now and then, depends on my mood.


----------



## tyga_baby (Mar 29, 2007)

Undies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do wear thongs sometimes but I prefer undies, I find them more comfy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Mar 29, 2007)

i use to wear thongs all the time but after i had my baby i stared to use undies it was more comfy instead of it riding up my bum.....but if i have to wear thongs with a dress or something then i will depends


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 29, 2007)

I am a thong girl but for the past few months I've been doing the regular panty or boyshort thing and I haven't gotten a UTI since so maybe I can't wear thongs or something... I have a couple that I still wear occasionally though.


----------



## jessicadakota77 (Apr 1, 2007)

v-strings from victorias secret!!!!


----------



## kittyt888 (Apr 1, 2007)

i wear both, just depends on my outfit and mood that day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 1, 2007)

I wears thongs, I love them because they are so comfy. I also recently have started wearing brazilians, I just love the lace


----------



## rubu1214 (Apr 2, 2007)

I am a thong junkie!! I love them so much they're so comfortable and CUTE. I also have to wear them because I wear mostly sweats because they're sexayy and I absolutely haaaate pantylines so yeah. But I wear bikini underwear when I'm exercising, when I'm sick or laying around the house, and of course when it's my timeee of the month.


----------



## Dee_Vine (Apr 3, 2007)

Honestly, it's 50:50.

I absolutely adore the brazilian cut undies though. They're like the boy shorts but a tad more revealing. They make your butt look so good. *lol Hotness.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 3, 2007)

I like them all. I am an underwear junkie.


----------



## Ashley.C (Apr 7, 2007)

Girl Boxers

I own alot of Thongs tho but they dont appeal to me no more


----------



## sra_rocker (Apr 7, 2007)

Bikini undies were the best thing ever made. I have one pair of thongs and I hate the thing. It's my back up only when all my undies are in the laundry. Thongs are so uncomfortable. They make me self conscience.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Apr 7, 2007)

Thongs for me! I figure that panties always end up there anyway, so I might as well just wear something that is meant to fit there comfortably. I do wear full coverage panties when I'm wearing a skirt. Just in case, I don't want to give everyone a free show!


----------



## spazbaby (Apr 7, 2007)

I wear hipster undies. I used to be an avid thong wearer, but one day I woke up and thought "why am I doing this to myself?" and I went and bought undies. I've been in a much better mood ever since  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 8, 2007)

lol that's a smart reason to wear undies. I always put my underwear on, and then realise it doesn't go with my outfit - im wearing a thong under a skirt, or the bra should be strapless. So frustrating. I should pick undies based on outfit.


----------



## snowjesh (Apr 8, 2007)

i personally like undies, but if i wear them with my jeans, they make lines on my butts wat i hate,it seems indecent to me,but i have seen many ladies around me who dont mind them .........but i do and so i wear thong with jean and undie with skirt,well how u manage those line wen u wear undie with jeans???


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 8, 2007)

I wear thongs daily and panties to sleep in. I think thongs just make clothes lay nicer and I honestly don't even feel them anymore. Besides you never know when you might take your pants off.....wink wink.


----------



## Lorann10 (Apr 8, 2007)

I wear thongs about once a week but my fave is lowrise boyshorts.


----------



## sadiesparkle (Apr 8, 2007)

I actually don't own any regular undies tehehe! Only thongs. My philosophy is that if you wear underwear that makes you feel sexy every day then it shines through a bit. Also when I'm modelling its important to wear thongs to prevent the dreaded knickerline. Don't want to get told off by any stylists or photographers. I've seen girls being told they have to do the shoot commando because they wore the wrong pants!

xxx


----------



## Sum (Apr 29, 2007)

Undies, my butt looks better.


----------



## Corkatron (Apr 29, 2007)

undies, i can't imagine wanting to have a piece off floss going up your bum everytime you sit down.


----------



## Lila (May 1, 2007)

I love boy shorts&lt;3


----------



## katnahat (May 1, 2007)

I agree. I have one pair of those.

I wear the Angels hiphuggers and a couple styles of the boyshorts. Since these came out I totally quit wearing thongs. They are far more comfortable and still no panty lines!


----------



## bCreative (May 1, 2007)

I wear both


----------



## mahrisa (May 1, 2007)

i usually wear thongs (no pantie lines  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !) but i like boyshorts and cute little panties too.


----------



## clwkerric (May 2, 2007)

Every day I wear thongs. When I sleep at night I wear boyshorts.. they are sooooo comfy n cozy. I refer to my boyshorts as "comfies".


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 2, 2007)

I wear undies on a regular basis, but I do have alot of thongs.


----------



## Piximus (May 2, 2007)

Thongs. In the right size they are really comfy, too small and you get a permanent wedgie!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 5, 2007)

i wear VS Cotton Undies and Thongs but mostly undies because i have more of that than the thongs. i only buy my undies from VS.


----------



## enyadoresme (May 5, 2007)

yea me too


----------



## diana3 (May 5, 2007)

Undies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SierraWren (May 5, 2007)

Boyshorts and bikinis


----------



## farris2 (May 7, 2007)

Havent worn thongs since I was in my 20's but I love the low cut panties that are out now to wear with low rise jeans/pants


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

undies girl


----------



## Estrelinha (May 24, 2007)

Don't see how a string in your ass is hygienic or serves as an underwear. I use bikini briefs.


----------



## KimC2005 (May 25, 2007)

I am an undies girl.. I will NEVER like thongs. I also like the boyshorts from the Body by VS.. I never have panty lines w/ them.


----------

